# Hunting the Chattahoochee River??????



## joshsmallwood1

Can you hunt the chattahoochee river?  Do you have to have any special permits or license? Just wondering!


----------



## GSURugger

JB, aint you got a good story bout the hooch? or am i mistaken?


----------



## joshsmallwood1

Also are there any motor restrictions in the hooch?


----------



## Dustin Terry

dont waste your time


----------



## Gaducker

You can hunt it, I assume you are talking down here not up in atl.

No motor restriction,  Its really to wide to try and float it. We have floated it with 2 boats before. one on each bank and did ok. If you are intrested pm me and I can give all the nasty little secrets of that body of water.


----------



## Dupree

between franklin and wp you have to have a corp of eng permit


----------



## earl2229

you dont have to have a corp permit until a little after brush creek. i found that out 2 weeks ago.


----------



## Dustin Pate

earl2229 said:


> you dont have to have a corp permit until a little after brush creek. i found that out 2 weeks ago.



There are plenty of areas above there that you need a permit for.


----------



## earl2229

where at? i got checked at snake creek and the gw told me that i didnt have to have one until i got below bush head i have gotten so many different answers from the corp and dnr.


----------



## joshsmallwood1

Dustin Pate said:


> There are plenty of areas above there that you need a permit for.


where would we be safe cutting off at not to have a permit? whitesburg? capps ferry area??


----------



## Dustin Pate

Look at the map from the Corp. They have different areas all the way to the new bridge in Franklin. It may apply more to setting feet in an area but I would play it safe. It makes no sense to me what the area below Brush creek would be different from above it. Since the cutoff for what they consider the "lake" is the bridge in Franklin from what I understand.


----------



## Dustin Pate

earl2229 said:


> where at? i got checked at snake creek and the gw told me that i didnt have to have one until i got below bush head i have gotten so many different answers from the corp and dnr.



You said Brush creek in the previous post...bush head and below makes sense as that is the start of the lake.


----------



## earl2229

im sorry i meant bush head. sorry about that, i have the corp map from last year when i bought the permit and i hunted west point som many time and shot nothing so i havent bought one this year. have had any luck on west point?


----------



## Dustin Pate

It has been our worst season in a long time.


----------



## Gaducker

Bush head is alot farther north than the last piece of corp property on the map, The last piece of corp land is where the river hooks right just before the sand bar on the right.


----------



## striper commander

Can you hunt around 92, 166 and above. I would like to know the rules for hunting the river up that way.


----------



## earl2229

gaducker,dustin maybe we can meet up one day and bust some birds on the hootch.


----------



## Gaducker

You gona bring some birds and do the releasin cause there aint none to speak of around franklin.


----------



## earl2229

sent you a pm


----------



## bama113

we float it often.  As Dustin said, this has been the worst year since I started hunting.  If you want to float between Whitesburg and Franklin, be prepared to get a few dings in your boat and have four wheel dig for the ramps right now.


----------



## mizzippi jb

GSURugger said:


> JB, aint you got a good story bout the hooch? or am i mistaken?


oh yeah, lotta good exercise that day and an eventual mud motor purchase. Dragging/paddling a broke 15-48 from the mouth of Glovers Creek back to Franklin Ramp aint no fun for nobody.


----------



## earl2229

i hear ya it costed me a lower unit last year. alot of money with little to show for it.


----------



## GSURugger

earl2229 said:


> i hear ya it costed me a lower unit last year. alot of money with little to show for it.



lol..i think jb's was ripped completely O-F-T off


----------



## earl2229

i knew it was bad when the motor sounded like it was reving up to about 5000 rpms and the lower unit sounded live a beer can with rocks rattleing aroud in it and we wasnt getting anywhere fast.


----------



## Dustin Pate

If you really want to learn the river, watch the lake and river gauges. When they bottom out in January, come on a bright sunny day and just idle all around up and down the river. You will see the sandbars, stumps, shoals and whatever else came with the flood this year.

It scares me to death watching some folks running full speed in areas that I wouldn't dare take a boat. If they knew what they were going over and how shallow it was they would mess their pants.


----------



## mizzippi jb

I got into the big rock at the mouth of glovers, and I was just above idle speed. Broke the drive shaft above the turn at the foot of the motor. The mudbuddy definitely gives me a little more peace of mind.


----------



## Msteele

Dustin Pate said:


> If you really want to learn the river, watch the lake and river gauges. When they bottom out in January, come on a bright sunny day and just idle all around up and down the river. You will see the sandbars, stumps, shoals and whatever else came with the flood this year.
> 
> It scares me to death watching some folks running full speed in areas that I wouldn't dare take a boat. If they knew what they were going over and how shallow it was they would mess their pants.



You got that wright!  I'm woundering how the sand has moved and trees that got wedged between rocks looks now.


----------



## Dustin Pate

mizzippi jb said:


> I got into the big rock at the mouth of glovers, and I was just above idle speed. Broke the drive shaft above the turn at the foot of the motor. The mudbuddy definitely gives me a little more peace of mind.



That is one of the worst places because hardly anybody knows it's there and how big it is. The channel swings so tight there and there are plenty of people that get ticked that we get so close to them during the hybrid run. They anchor right in the path but we aren't gonna run outside it because of the rock. We just ease right beside them.


----------



## striper commander

I know my jet boat has been a lifesaver for me. I have been on a few lakes not knowing the area and crossed spots that were a few inches deep not knowing it was like that.


----------



## firemedic1982

I know I am alot further south than you guys, but the corp of engineers owns the banks of the hooch down here too. I personally asked the game warden about corp permits and he said that you only need them if you set foot on land. However, they are free and easy to get.


----------



## Gaducker

firemedic1982 said:


> I know I am alot further south than you guys, but the corp of engineers owns the banks of the hooch down here too. I personally asked the game warden about corp permits and he said that you only need them if you set foot on land. However, they are free and easy to get.



West point requires corp permit if you are hunting out of a boat and never touch land but they are 20 bucks for wp.

mr green jeans   (state)  said the feds could write a ticket for 600 bucks if you did not have your corp permit.


----------



## oscar

shoot just get in about 285 and 400 and float down you'll slay em


----------



## dpo152

Any one have any luck in and around FT Benning on the hooch?


----------



## atlninja82

my buddy has some land towards the hwy 20  area. actually about a half mile below hwy 20.  has over 300 acres and it backs up on the river. would we be able to hunt this legally from the bank?


----------



## Dupree

firemedic1982 said:


> I know I am alot further south than you guys, but the corp of engineers owns the banks of the hooch down here too. I personally asked the game warden about corp permits and he said that you only need them if you set foot on land. However, they are free and easy to get.



not free up here. $20.


----------



## Dupree

atlninja82 said:


> my buddy has some land towards the hwy 20  area. actually about a half mile below hwy 20.  has over 300 acres and it backs up on the river. would we be able to hunt this legally from the bank?



how you gonna get a duck if it falls in the river before the current carries it away?


----------



## Dupree

Gatorb said:


> baitcaster and a zara spook...



ive done that on a pond before but not on something with current. youd have to be good to get it before it was gone.


----------



## Mark Brooks

That is what a good retriever is for.


----------



## redneck_billcollector

Don't know about up where yall are talking about, but we used to get ducks on the river south of Columbus.


----------



## SHMELTON

What's a corp permit?  I'd be very surprised to see a fed down there.  I'm not spending any more money to go not shoot ducks on the point.  Especially since my double secret spot dried up.  We can go not shoot them at the Flint just as easy.


----------

